# MK1 fitment of 15x7 with ET22



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

What kind of fitment issues could I potentially have with the rear fenders? I have coilovers. I'm thinking about refinishing the wheels and debating if 195/45 would offer me much room over the 195/50's.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: MK1 fitment of 15x7 with ET22 (atarasi)*

I used to run 15x7 ET20 on my mk1 GTI. ET22 pushes the wheels out pretty far on a mk1. You'll need to roll your fenders for clearance.


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: MK1 fitment of 15x7 with ET22 (blackflygti)*

Bummer, didn't really want to roll the fenders. Willing to pay more for 45 series tires. Wonder if that would help? What about 185/55's?


----------



## sydneysky84 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: MK1 fitment of 15x7 with ET22 (atarasi)*

DONT ROLL THE FENDERS W/E YOU DO


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: MK1 fitment of 15x7 with ET22 (sydneysky84)*

I don't plan on it. It's going to be a stock Rabbit with new paint and interior, chrome euro bumpers and coilovers. If the wheels won't fit, then I'll consider something else.


----------



## calebessent (Oct 3, 2008)

Technically, ET 22 should poke less than ET 20 by 2 mm. If blackflygti didn't have to roll his fenders with ET 20s (he didn't say), then you shouldn't have to roll your fenders with ET22s. However, the inside-most surface of the wheel will be 2 mm closer to your coilovers.


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (calebessent)*

I guess the only way to find out for sure is to install a tire and see how close it is to the fender and coilover. <sigh>
There's always a little variance between cars and even from side to side to consider as well.


----------



## blackflygti (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: (calebessent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *calebessent* »_If blackflygti didn't have to roll his fenders with ET 20s (he didn't say)

Yes I did roll the fenders while running 195/50-15.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (blackflygti)*

I don't rub with my 195/50/15's. Not sure of my offset though..


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*

Do me a flavor?! Check your offset. I imagine it also has to do with how low your car sits obviously too.


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: (atarasi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atarasi* »_Do me a flavor?! Check your offset. I imagine it also has to do with how low your car sits obviously too.

Taking them off Friday. Will let you know. I am sitting currently on H&Rs (would like to be a little lower).


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (76 Golf GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76 Golf GTi* »_
Taking them off Friday. Will let you know. I am sitting currently on H&Rs (would like to be a little lower).

Cool thanks. Your wheels are 7" wide? How low does it sit? You wouldn't mind posting a pic, would you?


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (atarasi)*

What about 185/55 tires? Those offer more clearance than 195/45's?


----------

